# DJ Hero



## porno thieving gypsy (Oct 6, 2009)

Well DJ Hero is released on Oct 27th, anyone else excited at this or thinking of buying it?  

http://www.djhero.com/

I can't wait


----------



## fogbat (Oct 6, 2009)

It'll be no Accordion Hero, that's for sure


----------



## kained&able (Oct 6, 2009)

this makes so much more sense to me then all the guitar hero type things.


dave


----------



## Pingu (Oct 6, 2009)

i am eagerly awaitng the release of hurdy gurdy hero myself


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 6, 2009)

This is so utterly bonkers I'd like to give it a go, except I loathe DJ music as it has no twenty minute guitar facemelters.

I want Progressive Rock Album Cover Hero.


----------



## klang (Oct 6, 2009)

Can't wait for the release of didgeridoo hero!


----------



## Boycey (Oct 6, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> This is so utterly bonkers I'd like to give it a go, except *I loathe DJ music* as it has no twenty minute guitar facemelters.
> 
> I want Progressive Rock Album Cover Hero.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 6, 2009)

Im waiting for eukelele hero


that will be awesome


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 6, 2009)

Boycey said:


>


If it's not in a weird time signature, it's not worth listening to.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 6, 2009)

Not interested in this at all, doesn't look like it will be anywhere as good as GH.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 7, 2009)

kained&able said:


> this makes so much more sense to me then all the guitar hero type things.
> 
> 
> dave





Why would you think that out of interest? GH is far from realistic, but it seems more plausible than one plastic turntable with 3 coloured button bizarrely built into the middle. Here I go on my dj mission, tapping alternate buttons and occasionally wobbling a plastic platter whilst holding a button. Yeah, I'm a flaming Dj, with my one deck and a crossfader fading the, um, you know, other invisible source in.


Still I do realise that this may be your first sight and go on the Wheels of Steel kained. Or the one wheel of plastic to be precise.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 7, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Not interested in this at all, doesn't look like it will be anywhere as good as GH.


 

true, glockenspeil hero is a classic


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Oct 7, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Yeah, I'm a flaming Dj, with my one deck and a crossfader fading the, um, you know, other invisible source in.



lol, 

The thing is I have had 1210's since 1989 and can cut and scratch to my hearts content....  But for some reason I really want a go on this.  

When I tried to get my brother in to the idea (who plays guitar brilliantly) he looked at me like I was mad and said, "why dont we just play the real things?".

Guess I'm on my own on this one


----------



## tarannau (Oct 7, 2009)

Don't get me wrong PTG, I own and enjoy the odd game of Guitar Hero. It's like Simon updated, with added sound effects, for our generation. There just seems more of a natural link between the GH instrument and reality than the DJH monodeck setup. I'd still like a go, but it seems more forced


----------



## tarannau (Oct 7, 2009)

BTW PTG remind me to give you some flyers next time I see you. Hip Hop night on the 18th (I think) that's worth going down to.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice one - will do


----------



## kained&able (Oct 7, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Why would you think that out of interest? GH is far from realistic, but it seems more plausible than one plastic turntable with 3 coloured button bizarrely built into the middle. Here I go on my dj mission, tapping alternate buttons and occasionally wobbling a plastic platter whilst holding a button. Yeah, I'm a flaming Dj, with my one deck and a crossfader fading the, um, you know, other invisible source in.
> 
> 
> Still I do realise that this may be your first sight and go on the Wheels of Steel kained. Or the one wheel of plastic to be precise.



yeeeeh hadn't see the buttons in the middle when i posted that. I swear they werent on there a few months ago when i saw a video of dj hero.

I withdraw it making more sense entirely.


dave


----------



## Emerald Toucan (Oct 7, 2009)

It's actually really good, the music's great and once you step it up to hard or expert it pretty challenging.

Nice visually too.

The deck is a little basic and the 3 buttons don't look great, orginal images showed a touch sensitive platter.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Oct 7, 2009)

Does the platter not move then? How do you scratch?


----------



## tarannau (Oct 7, 2009)

I think it just wiggles slightly. No big REWINDS possible from what I can tell.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Oct 7, 2009)

Hmm, going to have to try this out before parting with the £80 they want for it....

Perhaps I should stick to the real thing


----------



## Addy (Oct 7, 2009)

I cant wait for Wank Hero.  - 'Spray your guests with spunk!'

Beats playing a fooking air guitar


----------



## Emerald Toucan (Oct 8, 2009)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Does the platter not move then? How do you scratch?



Yes the platter spins completly and you can rewind tracks


----------



## baffled (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/50519.html

DJHero in action, It would appear that that the scratch parts are _scripted_ in so much that there are back and forward arrows on screen for you to hit.

As can been seen in the video below.

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/52309.html

Think I'll be picking this up.


----------



## flash (Oct 15, 2009)

Think it will be very cool, but as someone has said elsewhere, "DJ Hero arrived several years ago, it was called Serato Scratch Live". I mean some of the mashups in the game just aren't possible (even with Serato) unless you are editing the hell out of the tracks cutting large numbers of specific loops and probably going off of 3+ decks.

E.g. Shout vs Pjanoo is relatively straight forward (as is Short Circuit vs Jack of Spades at about 114bpm), Shout is the accapella with Key Lock on it to bump it up to 126bpm in the same key, however Pjanoo vs Somebody Told Me, has Pjanoo up 2 keys at 136bpm and has been split into the accapella on one track, the backing on another and Pjanoo on a third.

Reckon it will be fun though......


----------



## murdok (Oct 18, 2009)

got to admit was a bit sceptical when I first saw it but after seeing some videos on youtube of the mashups that are possible I wouldn't mind having a go - might wait for someone I know to get it before shelling out 80 squid myself


----------



## Cloud (Oct 22, 2009)

My son asked for it and I pointed out that we have an M-Audio Xponent digital mixing console...

ofc some people think thats a toy as well.

Seriously - get some decks, CDJ's or a PC mixing console instead. It's just daft tbh.


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 27, 2009)

It's getting positive reviews thus far.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm gonna have to try this out because the videos don't make it look all that. With GH you can instantly see the appeal, but this has limited movement, and doesn't appear to play to the showing off/air guitar type sillyness...


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 27, 2009)

It appeals to me because it reminds me of the original Harmonix games, Frequency and Amplitude and I reckon there'll be less duff tracks than in Guitar Hero.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 28, 2009)

Mines in the post !!! w00t !


----------



## Athos (Oct 28, 2009)

Surely, all you're doing is just pushing the buttons it tells you to?   Just like Simon, but without even having to remember the combinations.  What's the point of it?


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 29, 2009)

had a go in HMV today  was awesome.. hope it comes tomorrow...


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 30, 2009)

this is 110% AWESOME !!!


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 2, 2009)

It's very good. To start off with it all feels a bit disconnected and odd, but when you get it to flow it becomes properly immersive.

Have played through about 40 tracks on medium and have started some of them again on hard. Most of the tracks work, there's no real stinkers like there are on Guitar Hero, and some of them are out and out brilliant. Bel Biv Devoe, Poison vs. Cameo, Word Up for example.

So far I'd recommend it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh man, I'm gonna stick to my uninformed prejudice that this can't be as good as GH Metallica to avoid spending yet more money!


----------



## Cosmo Kramer (Nov 2, 2009)

Can't imagine how it could be any good compared to using the real thing.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 2, 2009)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Can't imagine how it could be any good compared to using the real thing.



Someone comes along in every single thread about a music game and says something like this. I'd suggest you have a go, you might like it.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 2, 2009)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Can't imagine how it could be any good compared to using the real thing.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 3, 2009)

The Daft Punk set is really good.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 3, 2009)

Not talented enough to be a real musician? Become a DJ.

No talented enough to be a DJ?  Buy this.


----------



## Yetman (Nov 3, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> this is 110% AWESOME !!!



And you cant get more awesome than that!


----------



## Boycey (Nov 3, 2009)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Not talented enough to be a real musician? Become a DJ.
> 
> No talented enough to be a DJ?  Buy this.





put me in the "can't be as good as the real thing" camp i'm afraid, i have tried GH- it was horrid. as such i lump the whole genre it in the same pile as pretty much all driving games and sports games.

as you were.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 6, 2009)

Still loving this, it's very good fun. DJ Shadow set is good.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 6, 2009)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Not talented enough to be a real musician? Become a DJ.
> 
> No talented enough to be a DJ?  Buy this.



We can always hope that this, along with Guitar Zero, will keep a few extra talentless kids away from the record companies...


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 6, 2009)

Unlocked the Daft Punk stuff last night.. awesome fun

I DJ'd in a club back in the 90's but dont feel the need to have a massive head about a video game now.  

it is what it is, just a video game you noobs.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Nov 6, 2009)

I brought it and I have to say its great fun. Have a go, you might love it


----------



## al (Nov 6, 2009)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Not talented enough to be a real musician? Become a DJ.
> 
> No talented enough to be a DJ?  Buy this.



is it chilly up there on your pompous throne in the clouds?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 6, 2009)

al said:


> is it chilly up there on your pompous throne in the clouds?



Is it wet and miserable in po-faced-can't-take-a-joke land?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 6, 2009)

I think you two should get a room, you both obviously enjoy sucking each other off on here.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 7, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I think you two should get a room, you both obviously enjoy sucking each other off on here.



Rent Boy Hero


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Nov 7, 2009)

Having waltzed through the game on "medium" level I just tried "expert" and "hard" and its insanely more difficult


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah, it's probably a bit too easy on medium, although the Scratch Perverts set is still tricky, but it's very difficult on hard.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 9, 2009)

I've had to stop playing this as it's aggravated a shoulder injury I have.


----------



## electroplated (Nov 9, 2009)

got this on friday and been working my way through it - absolutely great fun i must say 

 my arm is now aching though from this and wii tennis.... and wanking obviously


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 26, 2009)

BUMP!

Just spotted this great deal on DJ Hero Renegade Edition!


----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 26, 2009)

what exactly is "DJ music" then, mr Wells?


----------



## pboi (Dec 31, 2009)

alreet, apols for the other thread


----------



## such and such (Jan 5, 2010)

For some reason I am absolutely loving this game. The Daft Punk set is awesome.


----------



## fogbat (Jan 5, 2010)

This is going to be a present to myself towards the end of the month


----------



## pboi (Jan 5, 2010)

having never played guitar hero, this was such a different gaming experience for me


really really enjoy it. also find myself bobbing my head with my tongue out as I try and salvage what rhythm I have


----------



## such and such (Jan 5, 2010)

Can I ask those that have this game, where do you usually put your controller/plastic deck thingys?
I usually put mine between my legs (yes yes I know) on a small cushion.


----------



## pboi (Jan 5, 2010)

same same


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 5, 2010)

such and such said:


> Can I ask those that have this game, where do you usually put your controller/plastic deck thingys?
> I usually put mine between my legs (yes yes I know) on a small cushion.



Hard plastic between your legs? Well I never....


----------



## such and such (Jan 5, 2010)

Why not? You should try it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 25, 2010)

Got no2 today, had a quick play and have to say it's actually good fun!


----------

